

Meez overtakes Facebook in the US - yeti
http://www.virtualworldsnews.com/2009/02/quick-stat-meeznation-pushes-site-to-top-10-engagement-spot.html

======
Dobbs
Misleading title. I've never heard of Meez before this article and I'm taking
that as my friends haven't either.

Reading the article it states that Meez overtakes Facebook on number of
minutes per visit. Thats not really a good unit of measurement. Especially
since facebook can largely be managed by reading your email or other tools and
then logging in only to send a reply.

